# Regarding make of Canon DSLR.. China or Japan?



## mac4rfree (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am new here. So please bear with me.. I am not even sure whether am posting in the right sections.

So, I heard that Canon DSLR are usually comes with two models, one made in China and one in Japan. The one made in China are little low quality compared to the Japan one.

How true is the above statement. Please guide me as i have to take a decision on the above fact.

Cheers!!!


----------



## weepete (Jan 13, 2017)

I've heard that with some of the older lenses, not about camera bodies though. Usually the older lenses have a made in Japan stamp on them net to the lens numbers, they are supposedly better quality and raise a higher price on the used market.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 18, 2017)

mac4rfree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here. So please bear with me.. I am not even sure whether am posting in the right sections.
> 
> ...



I've heard that about lenses  (it's probably an urban camera myth)


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 13, 2017)

Urban myth's, but I can remember when made in Japan was considered cheaply made junk.


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm sure like many other big optical equipment companies Canon will have factories in many parts of the world. Some factories will inevitably make higher quality equipment than others. The factories with better QC and higher tech manufacturing facilities will normally be chosen for the more demanding kit. A cheap beginners camera or kit lens will be made where it's cheapest to make, while a top end professional bit of kit will be made where there's more confidence it will be right.
If Canon where to make their budget kit at the top factories & visa versa, they'd probably go out of business rather rapidly!
I'd be very surprised if each factory made every model they sell, that's not the way production lines work, though there could be just a couple of plants that make all the sensors supplied to half a dozen assembly lines...


----------

